# OSCAT Release 3.21



## hugo (31 Januar 2011)

heute ist ein neues Release der OSCAT Bibliothek erschienen

Es gibt viel neues bei OSCAT Basic und OSCAT Network


----------



## paula23 (31 Januar 2011)

Gibts ein "Whats New..." irgendwo ?


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (31 Januar 2011)

@Paula
Die Informationen erhältst Du direkt auf der website die im Eingangspost genannt ist.


----------



## hugo (31 Januar 2011)

lade dir das dokument revision history, dieses findest du unter download bei basic und network für die entsprechende library.
in der revision history sind alle änderungen detailliert aufgelistet


----------



## paula23 (1 Februar 2011)

Habs gefunden! 

Aber Step7 ist nichts dabei, aber Beckhoff dafür.


----------

